# Automatic Awnings



## andrea3590 (Aug 8, 2001)

Does anyone have any experience with the new automatic awnings?  I would like to know if there are any problems with them not working?


----------



## Jan Haybert (Sep 3, 2001)

Automatic Awnings

We have an automatic awning on our new 2002 Monaco Exec.  We wouldn't have ordered a coach with one on it as they are very expensive.  Our coach happened to already have the Girard Awning on it.  What a surprize!  It is wonderful!!  We can put out the awning to help cool the coach during the day and leave and never worry about it.  It will automatically close if the wind picks up as it has a wind sensor on the roof.  We use it often as it extends with the push of a button.  You will love it if you decide to invest in one!!!


----------

